# apparel production companies



## fasttwitch (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone know any companies that produce a t-shirt from scrap? I've been in contact with High Style Productions; however, 500 for the minimum quantity is a little more than I can spend at this moment...especially if I'm getting multiple colors. If anyone knows of a company that has a 250 min. order, that would be more up my ally. Thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Explain this to me again. You want to have your t-shirts screen printed or you want your t-shirt designed the way you want it?


----------



## fasttwitch (Aug 13, 2009)

thebustlekids said:


> please check theroguenoirs.com and ask them how much for their minimun, I believe they quote my friend for his brand at 250 moq, let me know


Thank you for the info. I just sent them an inquiry. I'll let you know the response.


----------

